# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Lagartijas.

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

El pasado domingo 26 de mayo tuve la oportunidad de observar la actuación de dos lagartijas encima de una peña junto al cauce de un arroyo, a las que hice algunas fotos; no se si se trataba de algún tipo de acercamiento amoroso (no entiendo nada de lagartijas), pero en algunas de ellas podéis ver como una le echaba a la otra la pata por encima. Aquí tenéis las fotos:







Una de ellas se acercó a beber al arroyo













Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Las últimas:









Esta nos sacaba la lengua:





Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Las que hay en mi jardín no hay manera de que se estén quietas para poder fotografiarlas.
Gracias por las fotos los terrines.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen reportaje Los Terrines, Sobre la patita so sé pero muy amigas si parecen. En primavera dos machos o dos hembras no creo hubiera habido pelea.
Un saludo, Francisco

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas lagartijas que fotografié el pasado lunes en la Serena (cerca del embalse de Zújar), la primera de ellas estaba almorzando un saltamontes:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (29-oct-2014),frfmfrfm (29-oct-2014),HUESITO (30-oct-2014),sergi1907 (30-oct-2014),willi (30-oct-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como siempre Los Terrines unas fotos digna de elogiar. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

Muy buenas fotos y que pose tiene la lagarta... :Cool: 
¡QUE APROVECHE! (El almuerzo).
Saludos.

----------

